# Best Chainsaw File brand and type- single or double cut ?



## preventec47 (Jun 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that there were some tradeoffs between 
single cut and double cut round files... in these following areas..
1.. how long they stay sharp
2. the smoothness of the finish
3. how fast they clog up
4. how quickly they cut

Naturally several of the below mfgs claim their files do all these
things better.... Only Pferd offers both types of files so they
might be the most credible in their claims

What I wish some supplier like Baileys would do is sell two ea of six
brands as a dozen so we could test for ourselves.

Five brands sold at Baileys here
Bailey's - Files & Accessories > Round Saw Chain Files

and some of them are single cut and some are double cut

Save Edge - partially made in USA

Oregon- Double Cut Made in Switzerland by Vallorbe
remove more material than competitive brands

The Woodland Pro- "Double Cut" brand is made in Switzerland by Vallorbe
( sold at Northern Tool also)

Pferd- Standard aggressive cut round file

Pferd- Smooth cut round file ( more strokes but sharper edge )
http://www.pferdusa.com/info/PDF/CSF.PDF

Husqvarna- single cut "aggressive spiral cut tooth pattern of 
the file is less likely to load up like fine cut files"

Stihl- double cut


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 2, 2011)

*Saw files & Square file Options*

I also am Interested in this topic and am reading up on it as I get a chance, The
reason Being that last time I took my "only used once" and in need of a lite touch-up chain into the the shop, 
I got charged $14 Bucks and two days later... got got a chain back that had over half the Cutter tooth removed!
It did cut fine after the sharpening, but I felt like I was "Ripped-Off", as the chain was only slightly dull then I brought it in.
I knew i had nobody but myself to blame. The shop is after all in the business to sell you new saw chain. I Figure I will learn how to squre file properly, Take of only what is nessessary and Get Awsome Results, with much better chain life expectancy. I'm Looking at various techniques, and read and learned quite a bit on Madsens Site. "Thanks Madsens"
Would like to hear from those of you can Square file, and do it well, on which file Brand and design i.e "3-corner", "single chisel-bit", "Double bevel Chisel" etc. you prefer and why.


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was looking @ pferd files today as well, I work for an industrial distribution company and we rep pferd.

I ordered a box of each, having the same idea as you (buy a box of each and see.

I should have them next week and will post my results.......


----------



## morewood (Jul 2, 2011)

First I know nothing about square filing, so I won't even try to BS that. All the files I have at the time are Pferd. I ordered them from Madsen's when I first started. If the chains are natty the file will load up quickly. If I run a file brush over them after every chain they continue to sharpen very well. I use mine in an oregon jig that fits on the saw bar and can be set to the proper angle. I would suggest buy what you want, keep them up(not that they are expensive), and cut. My six have lasted 2 years keeping the chains sharp on two saws(six chains total).

Shea


----------



## preventec47 (Jul 2, 2011)

xdmp22 said:


> I was looking @ pferd files today as well, I work for an industrial distribution company and we rep pferd.
> 
> I ordered a box of each, having the same idea as you (buy a box of each and see.
> 
> I should have them next week and will post my results.......


 
Yea that will be a good comparison since the same company sells both
types of files.


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 2, 2011)

preventec47 said:


> Yea that will be a good comparison since the same company sells both
> types of files.


 
I think it will be a good comparison for which pferd file works best.

Most file companies have slightly different cuts to their files, so a double cut from one manufacturer might not be the same as another.


----------



## preventec47 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was recently at Northern Tool and bought two of the Oregon files and
they say on their website
Oregon- Double Cut Made in Switzerland by Vallorbe
and remove more material than competitive brands

I'd have to think that steel is no different than any other material
and like other saw blades and sand paper, the finer the tooth
the smoother the cut.

I have no idea what I have been using for years but I will see how
the new Oregons work in comparison.... likely all my old saws
were well worn anyway.

I will say this about the little ten dollar Oregon-File-Guide that I now
always use. It holds the file in a fixed orientation and files on the same
spot over and over so that you could for instance file six cutting teeth
and then rotate the file in the file holder 22.5 degrees to get a new surface.
That way you could do that eight times for 48 teeth and evenly use the entire
file surface.

I have been filing freehand for 35 years but just recently the use of this
little guide has improved my sharpening.


----------



## GeorgeJ (Nov 30, 2012)

*Updates?*

Any update on this topic?


----------



## paccity (Nov 30, 2012)

Vallorbe double bevel. work good enough for me.


----------



## Woodkraut (Nov 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> Vallorbe double bevel. work good enough for me.



Agreed. The files Vallorbe sells under their own brand name are very good. They give a fine edge without taking away too much material. I also like the Pferd and the ones sold as Stihl - although they probably have them made somewhere in Switzerland. I don´t really like the Oregons and Husqvarnas as they tend to clog to easily...This is especially annoying when you are just trying to touch-up in the field and don´t have the opportunity to rid the chain of oil before filing.


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 30, 2012)

GeorgeJ said:


> Any update on this topic?



The majority of files on the market, at least in the US are made by Vallorbe. Stihl, Oregon, Vallorbe's own, Frost Bite, husqvarna....

You can tell by the tang...and the way they write the brand or details on the file...on the base, not on the head of the file. 

Whether there are differences between the vallorbe produced files--there certainly could be, and it seems that way. 

All the vallorbe files I have ever seen have been double cut. 

The only single cut file I have seen are the save edge. For what it's worth I find that the save edge remove material faster and last longer than the double cut files. The edge is less smooth on inspection but I dont really find that this shows up in the performance of the chain. But I'm generally not a stop watch cutter so 

I like the double cut files for touch ups and also for softer chain like oregon...

Pferd files seemed to load up and dull faster than any others.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Nov 30, 2012)

I mostly use Oregon because its most easily available around here. Costs bout $3 a pop.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 30, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> I mostly use Oregon because its most easily available around here. Costs bout $3 a pop.



I have more Oregon than Stihl round files. They last a reasonable time and I never had any trouble with the Oregons.


----------



## mad murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

I have used Bailey's (woodsman pro), they worked well, I have used Nicholson, they have good files, I currently have a box of Simonds and a box of save edge, I like them both, and the pricing on SaveEdge is decent. I am going to take them up on their file resharp service, saving up my used files to send off to them. they will resharpen files for around a buck a piece. I like Simonds overall, as they have the full selection of American Pattern files, which I use as I sharpen more than just chainsaw chain. I sharpen crosscut saws, had carpenter saws, backsaws, circular saws, etc. I like hand filing them, gets a better edge than using a grinding machine, except of course for carbide tipped blades, have to grind them.


----------



## DSS (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't understand how they resharpen a file without making the diameter smaller.

That being said, just get some Save Edge files and never look back.


----------

